# [SOLVED] Vista x64 to Gentoo transfer speeds slow

## Elekrep

Couldn't find anything that matched my problem with search, which is kinda weird. Anyways:

I have:

-Vista enterprise sp2 x64 as my desktop.

-Gentoo 2.6 as my server.

Each have 10/100/1000 NIC as wan and another extra 10/100 NIC for the LAN ( my switches are only capable for that  :Smile: )

The problem is the lousy file transfer speeds I get from Vista to my Gentoo. No matter what protocol, samba or sftp (winscp), the speed varies around 50-400 kbps, usually around 100 kpbs. BUT the problem isn't there if I copy files FROM the Gentoo server. I get the about 10 Mbps speed I'm looking for. Everything else like finding shares and computers work just fine.

I've disabled all network related extra doohikeys from vista or atleast all I could find. Tried without firewall also. I did recompile my kernel recently and I did include lots of network options "just in case i needed them", but I haven't configured them on in any way. Also it would seem funny for some quotas to allow outbound transfers at max speed while the incoming would be hindered. Also I have always done this without any problems.

I would appreciate any ideas about what would be causing this.

----------

## Hu

To rule out the easy problems, if you boot the desktop with a Linux LiveCD, do you get good transfer speeds?  If yes, the problem is in Vista.  If no, the problem is in the hardware in the desktop.  I strongly suspect the problem is in Vista, but this is an easy test to confirm it.

----------

## cach0rr0

regarding file transfers on vista, one thing that always slowed it down...which annoyed the tar out of me, was the time Vista spends calculating how long the transfer is going to take in its fancy pants fashion

stop calculating the bloody transfer time and just transfer it ya POS operating system!

Anyway, if you can turn that feature in Vista off, I'd suggest doing so. 

As well Vista's "firewall" if you can call it that, is a PITA to fully disable if memory serves. 

Anti-virus scanners are going to be another very common, very annoying culprit - if you can disable on-access or resident (same thing, different vendor terminology) scanning, do so.

----------

## Elekrep

All firewall/antivirus/resident shield are off. 

I've managed to install a 3rd computer with kubuntu. Getting 3Mbps speeds both ways with it. At least that works with some speed, but still lacking like 7Mbps  :Smile: 

On the other hand. Vista to Gentoo transfer speeds have dropped to 20kbps. It just keeps getting slower.

I'll have to test it with knoppix for starters. Maybe the NIC is damaged, would be the 1st one though in all my time with fiddling with them  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Solved the problem and I'm so annoyed. I use Comodo internet security. I keep most of the security offline, since it tends to complain easily, at times competing with vista which one can announce danger more often. Well anyways, I assumed that when I put firewall to "disabled" state, it would be off. That is not the case:

There is a "comodo internet security firewall driver" under the network adapter properties, alongside with tcpv4 etc. I turned it off and the speed instantly rocketed up to 10Mbps. I already switched off the windows QoS earlier and thought there  was no need to do the same for the Comodo option, since I had it off from the firewalls own menu.

These programs seem to always make their little nudge to the system and work from there even if you shut them down.

----------

## cach0rr0

AV simply has no business being on the endpoint

I have done this rant many times, but between the invasiveness, the resource utilization, the interference with functionality, coupled with very little actual protection and a false sense of security for the user, AV scanners, personal firewalls, etc, do more harm on the endpoint (desktop) than they're worth.

Even more insidious, they leave drivers and other garbage behind even after installation, basically torching your system on their way out - leaving you with the only way to get things functional again being reinstallation of the software. 

AV on the desktop has been pointless since about 2003, and AV vendors know this. This is among the reasons you've seen them snapping up other different technologies at a fever pitch since around that time (look at Symantec and their acquisitions, for example). 

The malware coders have the AV vendors thoroughly whipped, and the AV vendors know this. 

asdfasdf I need to stop, that's a very long rant I don't have time nor energy for right now. 

For anyone reading this - ditch your AV, it serves ZERO real purpose, and is doing you more harm than good.

----------

## Elekrep

The most important thing about these firewalls to me, is the ability to control what I let contact some weird places in the internet. Just about all programs these days connect instantly to do something, no matter if they have actual useful reason to do so.

----------

## johnreynolds10

Thank God I found this thread. I've been looking for a solution to this problem and it is all because of this firewall. Thank you so much guys. It's great I found this site.

----------

